# Advice: Looking to buy Ericson 32 (1973)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hellow everyone.

First of all, I would just like to say thank you to all. I have been reading Sailnet for sometime and have learned a great deal. I have been sailing on and off for over ten year and even sailed to Tahiti, but still consider myself to be a novice at best to so many members here at Sailnet.

I am going through my true first purchasing experience and would like to ask some opinion about a boat that I am looking at the moment.

May I please receive advice about *32' Ericson 1973*?

Thank you in advance for your time and advice.

Seamedic


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet... It's a pretty nice boat—most Ericsons were fairly well built boats... but you'd get better advice if you said what kind of sailing you plan on doing with the boat, how many people will typically be aboard, and what kind of other advice you're looking for.

I'd also highly recommend you read the POST in my signature.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Seamedic, I remember looking at one a few years back in Michigan...boat was beautiful, beamy and a well laid out interior. I think I passed on the deal because she had a gas engine, but I'm not certain on that.

Like Sailingdog said, you'll get better help if you say what type of sailing you'll be doing.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Seamedic said:


> Hellow everyone.
> 
> First of all, I would just like to say thank you to all. I have been reading Sailnet for sometime and have learned a great deal. I have been sailing on and off for over ten year and even sailed to Tahiti, but still consider myself to be a novice at best to so many members here at Sailnet.
> 
> ...


I like it. Fairly fast and good sailing characteristics, from what I have seen. I would just mention that you should be careful not to overpay for a boat of that vintage. It is a buyer's market and many folks are almost giving away similar boats. Can't claim to know what the market is for it, but I wouldn't offer too close to the asking price, especially if it has been listed for a while.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I've always thought the smaller Ericsons were very pretty, and well designed family cruisers suitable for most recreational uses rather than blue-water passagemaking. If that is your intended use and you've found one in good condition, I'd say go for it. 
More information on the boats can be had here:
EricsonYachts.org: The Starting Point on Ericson Yachts!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To all I thank you for your kind welcome!
Please excuse me if I am not asking or replying in better form 
Although I have read many postinds and comments and know how it be done, I am acting as a novice and will improve and make my request as direct as possible.

Hello Sailingdog
Yes. you are right. I should be more to the point. I am planning to sail around NorthEast mostly. ? Is it even a idea to think about crossing any sea with E32? & About 4 to 6 people the most in general will be on the boat, I am thinking. Lastly, I am hoping to learn more about the cons/pros of Ericson 32 from 1973 and the special problems that this boat has that many boat this age does not have. In another words, what should I take special care and time investigating on the 1973 E32. 

Hellow Canadianseamonkey
The Atomic 4 gas engine was replaced by Universal desiel about ten yrs ago and has been running very well the last three years after standing for many before (some rust here and there can be seen)
Only think that came up in the survey done few years back showed a narrow crack on the deck, I am told the crack was more a surface and was sealed and has not given or seem to be a possible structure problem. The boat has been dry dock each season (cleaned, spot painted, and basic maintainess done). Furthermore the boat has beeen very activily sailed in the past three year in the coastal area without any noted problems.

Hello CBinRI
The seller states - The boat's hall is good and does not really need to be painted, just cleaned and polished, but the deck's paint is origional and should be painted. He is not sure about the T-holes if gate/origional or replaced. He will take a better look for me. He will also take a look inside the cabinets and hull/deck joints with better care and let me know any signs of possible water leak problem. He seams like very straight forward and nice. I have requested some more detail info because I am hours aways from the boat.

Hello Camaraderie
I tried EY.org but just can nav the site very well and has not been very helpful. I read all that I could find about E32 on the sailnet and on the web. However, all I seem to find is, in general, the boat is fairly well built and many people are happy with the boats. I also have read the Surveying trip tips and found it very good learning experience. I am at this time trying to learn what and how to better exam E32.

Hello Perithead
Thank you for your response and I will take a look some time today after work.

Thank you everyone - I am hoping I can lean on sailnet members for good advice and wise suggestions now and in the future.

Seamedic


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

seamedic-

if you're going to visit the boat, i'd recommend you read this *post*.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Moisture meter*

Hi Sailingdog
Thanks, I have read the posting that you rec.
Do you know were I could purchase a meter? Does it have to be special marine grade or could I try to find on at HomeDepot?
Thanks
Seamedic


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Surveyor*

Could anyone advise me the difference between NAMS/SAMS/NAVTECH.
In tridition or in practice, does anyone suggest better qualified surveyor?
How much should a survey cost in todays market in the NorthEast to CentralEast? Is $20 to $22/ft too much or about right - If the surveyor has over 15yrs of experience?
Thanks
Seamedic


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

There is no specific surveying license, those names you mention are affiliations to credit passing a course. I'm not sure about the costs out your way. Out here $15-20/foot is normal.


Also, FYI the E32 I was looking at 2 years ago was priced at 14K and was mint.....but had the gas engine. From the research I did back then, that price was fair. I would think it would be down a bit now. Go for it!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Price of Ericson 32*

Hi Canadianseamonkey
Thanks for your reponse.
No, this E32 is not mint by fare. The boat is very clean inside and seams solid outside from the conversation that I had with the seller. Most of all, the seller has been very belcoming. He has answered all questions very well to the best of his knowledge, and stated that he will get back to me with better/more detail information. I have also found a surveyor that called me back and told me that he would be happy to take a quick look at the boat to see if the boat is worth a survey because he is not fare away. I did not have the chance to speak to in person for any possible charge, but from the message. I do not think he will charge me or at best little to take a quick look.
The price is less than what you have stated for the one that you looked at few yrs ago.
Thanks
Seamedic


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you said where you were located, or where the boat was located, someone could probably recommend a good surveyor, should the boat be considered good enough to warrant one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Advice on Surveyors*

Advice or opinions about any surveyors in Eastern Mass/coast area
Thanks


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

Justg a quick 2 cent's worth: E32 will be just fine for the two of you - a bit snug for 4 on an overnight but OK for daysails - impossible for 6 on an overnight (unless you are all VERY friendly!) and crowded on daysails. But that's the case for any boat that size. For coastal work in the NE she's fine, and she could take you on some offshore jaunts if in proper condition.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*? Many changes E32 in early 70' ?*

I agree life is too often too short or should I say shorter than we might think.
Eating dessert first is always a good idea, but I try to begin cooking my main meal at the same time.

I can't find if the E32 73's keel is bolted or none boted (glass over)?
Wondering if anyone knows?

& I also have read in the early 70's Ericson tried out many different things from year to year (including) the inside support for the chainplate (some w/ and other w/o) Is it true?

Thanks


----------



## RyszardP (Jun 15, 2008)

Ericson 32 has a fully encapsulated lead keel. In other words, they built the hull around the lead balast so that it is fully integrated with no seams or keel bolts.


----------

